# Dara Proposes a benefit fund for gig workers.



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/10/...-khosrowshahi-gig-workers-deserve-better.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

x100 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/10/...-khosrowshahi-gig-workers-deserve-better.html


All monies to be invested in Driverless Car Technology.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

This article is such a crock of shit!
:big grin: &#129315; :roflmao:

_"we estimate that a driver in Colorado averaging over 35 hours per week would have accrued approximately $1,350 in benefits funds in 2019. That's enough to cover two weeks of paid time off, or the median annual premium payment for subsidized health insurance available through an existing Uber partnership." - Dara_

"You can have either paid time off, or health insurance. You can't have both, because you are driver scum and we hate you. I get both paid leave and health insurance because I am an executive. But you, as scum, do not"

What an ass. $1,350 per year in benefits for a full time worker, lol. That's just $26 per week, or 74 cents per hour. What use is that? Employee benefits cost employers much more than 74 cents per hour. There's holiday pay, health insurance, unemployment, workers' comp etc etc.

_"Many of our critics, including The New York Times editorial board, believe that Uber and our gig economy peers have failed drivers by treating them as contractors, and that we will do anything to avoid the cost of employee benefits like health insurance. Given our company's history, I can understand why they think that. But it's not true" - Dara_

Has Uber ever reached into its pocket and paid for health insurance for drivers? No. Then it is indeed true.

_"Uber is ready, right now, to pay more to give drivers new benefits and protections. But America needs to change the status quo to protect all workers, not just one type of work." - Dara_

Riiiiight, so it's now America's fault. With a blame deflection response this strong I bet he would like to run for President.

The crux of this whole matter is extremely simple. States like CA want gig companies to pay for worker benefits such as healthcare, unemployment etc as well as to pay the workers at least minimum wage, just like other workers. And they are going to force Uberlyft etc to do so, kicking and screaming if they have to. Uberlyft etc are going to have to think long and hard whether their business models are robust enough to support paying workers benefits and fair wages. If so, then pay up. If not then it's time to close up shop. What Dara offers in this article falls way short. It's too little, too late.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Another perk is that drivers get to pick up 21 year olds that have had backside surgery. Valuation on that particular ride is about 10,000$.:thumbup: 10,000+ 1350= 11,350$ per year.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Riiiiight, so it's now America's fault. With a blame deflection response this strong I bet he would like to run for President.


The Democrats already chose Biden for the "hate-on-America" task.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

dana is rich, why does act like hes poor.

we give up so much on the fares as it is were out there doing it all

get the green out dana, it s time


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> All monies to be invested in Driverless Car Technology.


Hahahahahahaha...


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

Prob take more from you per ride, and when you need it they just going to find any reason to deny you


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> All monies to be invested in Driverless Car Technology.


now I get it, it's a joke.. Okey! funny!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> The Democrats already chose Biden for the "hate-on-America" task.


He does, at first glance, appear to be a sub-optimal choice.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

testa1973 said:


> Prob take more from you per ride, and when you need it they just going to find any reason to deny you


Annonymous Complaint Resulting in Deactivation.

All Non Vested funds Lost upon Deactivation . . . 
Vesting takes 20 years . . .


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

x100 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/10/...-khosrowshahi-gig-workers-deserve-better.html


More Uber CEO BS. Nothing new here. Dara tries to be proactive and, while posing in a gig economy workers advocate - which he is not, make sure that if AB5 stands in CA and more and more states would follow suit, the blame falls on the lawmakers and not on those few abusing companies.

By not having any options to the existing failing model (losing billions every single quarter) other than their corporate greed, instead of respecting their driving partners and raise the rates to reflect a proportionally logical driver revenue percentage offered before March 2018 (80% the driver and 20% Uber with over $1.60 cents per mile and 80 cents per minute in average), Dara wants to point the finger towards the legislators.

His corporate decisions pushed the CA drivers into the desperate decision of asking for employment (which some of them don't agree with) rights, instead of "independent contractor" status under which, Uber constantly abused its partners, forcing them to either accept absurdly low rates conditions or be removed from the platform.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Dara is basically talking about his company in the 3rd person. At first it looks like a PR piece by Dara. His message is that neither employee nor independent contractor works for the drivers. He says there should be something in between; something best of both worlds. Like it or not, I found some gems in there.

He's all over the place, saying if only the goverment had this special worker classification, *then* uber would contribute to insurances. Uber didn't wait for taxi regulations to start the ride hail model; why wait for someone else to create a new worker classification????

Part of me wants to say he's trying to reinvent the wheel on this. Admittedly, Uber did that with the taxi model. You can be for or against taxi or ridehail, but you can't deny how ridehail has been popular for both drivers and consumers, unless you're biased.

What if there was a little out-of-the-box thinking, had it where the driver could choose for himself whether he wants to choose employee benifits, or go on his own like an IC?

This may not be a popular opinion here, but Dara did bring up a very good point:










As it sits now, we get a TOS noone reads. Spell it out to the new drivers, in no uncertain terms, how this is much different than a traditional employee job. Then Uber would have a lot less issues with disgruntled drivers, as well as the existing drivers, with the excessive competition.

The drivers' problem seems to come from the employee mentality that are new to this and just don't understand the IC or self-employed world. Then come crying when they realise they are on their own. *There is no one to tell them what to do. They can't handle that. *They are stuck with a dependent and victim mentality. They believe in regulation because they are thinking in short-term. They don't understand there would be negative compromises though, not the least of which for those who have developed skills who can handle it.

*To me, these are like a bunch of C and D students that want to get paid like the A student's. This fantasy they have, has little to do with the reality they'll get, if they get their way.*


----------



## ChillinLA (May 19, 2020)

Uber was a good idea, by a crook, backed by Wall St, and horribly implemented.
*"Alea iacta est." *transform or die.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

its over breaking a judge rules that within 10 days in CA all drivers must be classified as employees, Ca , get ready for shifts, 4.2 pools no dest filter, 99% acceptence rate, no increase in rate per mile....
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/10/21362460/uber-lyft-drivers-employees-california-court-ruling


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

x100 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/10/...-khosrowshahi-gig-workers-deserve-better.html


I submitted a response on the Uber web site. I told them my belief is that no employer should have any relationship with my health care. Uber and other gig companies should reduce the percentage they take from fares and let us make our own decisions on spending those funds. The communal fund is nonsense. I do not need some government agency holding $1300 for me and have to ask them for permission to take vacation. That's merely transferring the overlordship from boss to government. I also reiterated to them that I am vehemently opposed to AB-5. Just give me a fair share of the money I earn and leave me alone. I don't know what is the best solution, but having an employer involved in personal health care decisions is ludicrous. If the solution is single-payer, then Uber can pay its tax and I will pay my share, and the matter is finished. Or just pay me enough to buy insurance.


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

Awesome news....22,000 rides in the rideshare business nearly 6 years...great concept at the inception but greed and the need to control with a iron fist.. I'm disappointed in Uber and Lyft..and just as pissed off at out legislative branch and judicial system..we have been miss classified for YEARS!!!!..and these rideshare companies got away with it...I'm not accusing anyone of back door dealing to look the other way for financial gain but you decide how it works..I want my back wages..first off I deserve it like all my fellow drivers and let's see how being a employee goes..some drivers hate the idea some love it like myself where we are protected..by law..if Uber and Lyft file for bankruptcy and I wouldn't be surprised if they did..I think this pandemic showed that these rideshare companies don't have a soul or compassion..through us to the wolves with a big ole T bone steak around our necks..to all the drivers who got the covid 19 God bless you and to the one's who lost they're lives including the lady in San Diego God bless you...it's bittersweet but karma is coming for these companies..#wicked


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

testa1973 said:


> Prob take more from you per ride, and when you need it they just going to find any reason to deny you


This driver seems to have accumulated a lot of benefits....&#129488; What infractions has he committed recently that are deactivation worthy? &#128373;️‍♂


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

return rates to what they were before the last cut and take 25% total, with no "unicorn fee" to make it possible for them to get $7 on a $10 fare, and i think we're good.

dara is once again insulting the driver community by saying we can't grasp elementary math.

funny thing about this is if they never did the rate cut and didn't take more than 25% total there would never have been a movement to go full on employee. last spring was rideshares arab spring and now everyone loses.


----------



## MnyfrNthng (Aug 13, 2020)

If you guys don't like the pay and the job this much, why don't you go and find another job with benefits?

Nobody is forcing you to be a gig worker.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Hot Of Press!
Uber CEO Says!

"Gig workers deserve better." Uber CEO on Wednesday: "If I must give gig workers even modest and standard employee benefits I will freeze out every single one I employ in California during a time of unprecedented desperation"


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Try all you can.


----------

